

Joltem – Openly collaborate to build and launch a startup - wasd
http://joltem.tumblr.com/post/76435540928/the-broken-startup-process

======
phantom_oracle
> "I was at a major disadvantage, I was in Dallas, Texas. The concentration of
> technical talent was small, and it could take months to find and convince
> just one other person to partner with. For a second I entertained the
> thought of moving to San Francisco, joining a startup, going to conferences,
> building up network, and then working on what I wanted. But I quickly
> realized how absurd the whole process was."

Isn't it ironic where in a world where these guys would fund the next big idea
to "connect the world", you cannot actually connect to them without doing it
the old-school way.

I suppose "eating your own dog food" isn't a possibility for the people that
fund and over-value world-connecting services: " because it is apparently only
meant to connect the "other people" while we can only fund you if we meet you
over a cup of coffee and you're wearing a HOODIE with sandals and its 32
degrees celcius".

